# Tank Bracing?



## shangman (17 Feb 2021)

Hi All,

I've just seen someone selling a tank online which I'd rather fancied. The dimensions of the tank are 100lx40dx50h. It's not got a proper lid, but it does have these two 'braces' at the top on the middle. 

I thought they were a brace, but they don't attach front-to-back, they're just strips (see the photo). Are these actually for bracing, or are they for a lid or something? Just wondering, as I would like to remove them if I can (and if I can't, make take them off and re-silicon them to look better, or do they just need a damn good clean?). Would love some advice before I take the plunge!


----------



## Gill (17 Feb 2021)

Have had tanks like these in the past. Yep those lips are for the condensation trays to sit on.


----------



## Hufsa (17 Feb 2021)

Dont they also prevent the long side from bowing? I thought thats what they were for and being able to rest stuff on top of them was just a bonus


----------



## Dogtemple (17 Feb 2021)

the glass looks thick so would probably be ok, find out how thick it is then check on an aquarium calculator.    could always just remove them and if you feel they're needed, stick them back on again.


----------



## castle (17 Feb 2021)

They do give structural support, and stop bowing. As the tank is over 45cm high, it's past the point where a significant jump in glass thickness is required for a safety factor of 10. I suspect it needs to be about 12-14mm to prevent bowing.

I've removed these before from old clearseal aquariums, the tank does bow once they're gone.


----------



## mort (17 Feb 2021)

As above its a budget way to add strength without increasing glass thickness. Some manufacturers put plastic surrounds on the rim but others like clears el use this method. I've removed them on smaller 2ft clears el tanks without a problem but agree with castle, that without on such a length you will get some outward bowing. 
That doesn't mean you can't remove them and replace them with something more aesthetic.


----------



## shangman (17 Feb 2021)

Thank you for all of these answers, this is super useful! I don't want to end up with a room filled with water, I suspect the family wouldn't forgive that.... Is there a way to make them more aesthetically pleasing/an alternative? I am sooo tempted but want to make sure it'll work, I do want it to look nice still.


----------



## mort (17 Feb 2021)

Traditionally those types of tanks would have a pelmet that hung down to cover the strips. You could also get glass strips from a local glazing and create euro bracing but it's not gonna look to pretty if you are wanting a rimless tank unless you drop the water level, to decrease the pressure, and then try a riparium type tank. Check out any thread by hyrophyte ( hydrophyte )  for inspiration.


----------



## shangman (18 Feb 2021)

mort said:


> Traditionally those types of tanks would have a pelmet that hung down to cover the strips. You could also get glass strips from a local glazing and create euro bracing but it's not gonna look to pretty if you are wanting a rimless tank unless you drop the water level, to decrease the pressure, and then try a riparium type tank. Check out any thread by hyrophyte ( hydrophyte )  for inspiration.


Ah thankyou for the explaination, I think I'll have to pass on this tank and save up a bit, that rimless look is just sooooo much nicer than anything else out there!


----------

